# Are you guys actually getting the Sakura recipes?



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

I am on day 3 of the event and I'm starting to get nervous. I only have the bonsai recipe and I just can't seem to get any more of them. Are you having luck with that? What are the best methods to find normal balloons? What is your favorite recipe so far?

Edit
So i'm trying this guide and I've found they appear aproximately every 5 minutes, although they sometimes skip an interval. I've been doing this for like two hours and I've only got 2 recipes so far- 1 sakura and 1 bamboo. I leave my switch on and check every 5 minutes. Other ppl will get far better results I'm sure. Good luck guys!!

Edit 2
*Out of every 10 balloons, I get 9 yellow and 1 blue. This is making the process of finding recipes super difficult. Are you getting balloons in one single color as well? *


----------



## pocky (Apr 3, 2020)

No luck. Have gotten a few normal balloons but they've all dropped bells


----------



## austin9880 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have gotten many of the cherry blossom/sakura recipes so far! I honestly just run circles around the island while catching peacock butterflies (the spawn often due to my hybrid flowers) to find the normal balloons. Finally, my favorite recipe is probably the branches because they look so cute inside and go well with my furniture.


----------



## Peter (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve only had two so far and have been shooting the presents down like crazy so I wouldn’t worry, just looks like they’re quite slow for some. I’ve had the picnic basket thingy and the cherry blossom flooring.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 3, 2020)

My game is bunny-free so I’m getting them once in a while. I’m really hoping I can collect all before the 10th.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only gotten one besides the outdoor picnic :/
The collection is so cute too and I have so many petals that I want to use to craft the items


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only gotten 3 and the one Isabelle gave me. :c they've made it a bit annoying to find these lol


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

austin9880 said:


> I have gotten many of the cherry blossom/sakura recipes so far! I honestly just run circles around the island while catching pea**** butterflies (the spawn often due to my hybrid flowers) to find the normal balloons. Finally, my favorite recipe is probably the branches because they look so cute inside and go well with my furniture.


You are so lucky! I'll try running in circles as well, I usually just run from one side of the island to the other but that's not really working


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a few so far from balloons drops: the wall, bonsai, clock, umbrella, and pond stone (and the picnic set given by Isabelle). I’ve only been shooting down regular balloons over sky balloons because I’m so sick of sky eggs. My favourite at the moment is the pond stone! I’ve been crafting stone-type projects to put all over town so I was happy to find another type to mix in there as well.


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 3, 2020)

I love the clock sakura and the little bag. Now I need the sakura wand... ^^'


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> My game is bunny-free so I’m getting them once in a while. I’m really hoping I can collect all before the 10th.


What do you mean bunny free? Is that possible?


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

pocky said:


> No luck. Have gotten a few normal balloons but they've all dropped bells


Same, I've gotten so many yellow balloons I'm so sick of them


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten nothing but yellow balloons with bells :/


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

No, I only got the bonsai one as well. 
My villagers keep giving me random ones and the one I found on the shore (besides the bunny one) was another random. Starting to lose hope that I'll collect all of them.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> You are so lucky! I'll try running in circles as well, I usually just run from one side of the island to the other but that's not really working



Someone said in another thread that balloons are on a timer. They will spawn at every 5 minute interval.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 3, 2020)

In 2 days I managed to get 5 out of the 14 sakura recipes. You really have to go out of your way to farm the regular balloons. Yes, I would get materials and bells and furniture sometimes too, so I wasn't getting recipes every time. But I was lucky in that I think every time I got a recipe drop, it was a sakura one.

I managed to get all of the Bunny Day recipes that you can get without being actually on the 12th, I think, so I'm going to ignore the egg balloons now completely due to the balloon glitch. I want to save my shots for the regular balloons since we have a limited time to farm the sakura recipes.



ellienoise said:


> What do you mean bunny free? Is that possible?



It's possible. I didn't have any accounts on my Switch linked to a Nintendo account at first and I couldn't get anything Bunny Day related to show up. I had to link my Switch to a Nintendo account to get that all to work.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> What do you mean bunny free? Is that possible?



I haven't exited out of the game. I just sleep it. No bunny day fortnight!

This works even if you visit other people's islands. You actually have to quit out of the game and reload it for bunny day to appear.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten them sporadically. The first day I got the wall clock recipe and yesterday I got the wallpaper.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

I've been trying to pop a somewhat equal amount of regular balloons & bunny day balloons and still haven't gotten a single cherry blossom recipe besides the one Isabelle gives you  It's not a huge deal for me since I'm a TTer and can just go back to get them whenever I want, but man it's frustrating having bunny day & cherry blossom season at the same time.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2020)

I yet to get one besides the picnic basket Isabelle gives you.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Apr 3, 2020)

I can't find any!
I only have the sakura clock, and normal balloons hardly exist. They're all egg-themed ones.


----------



## Mint (Apr 3, 2020)

I was able to get three yesterday. I've been parking my character in areas where the balloons fly over, while I work on something else, and then check in every time I hear a balloon pass by. I tend to get the DIYs from presents with green balloons.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 3, 2020)

No, I only have two. Two!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 3, 2020)

i have two so far, both from balloons


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 3, 2020)

No, not even the one Isabelle gives you, I'm worried I won't get many or any at all. :<


----------



## Nezzy (Apr 3, 2020)

I didnt get the picnic set from isabelle at the start for some reason  i found 1 recipe so far but tbh its making me nervous too. I really want all the recipes lol


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 3, 2020)

Nezzy said:


> I didnt get the picnic set from isabelle at the start for some reason  i found 1 recipe so far but tbh its making me nervous too. I really want all the recipes lol



Did you have other announcements like shops opening/upgrading, or villagers moving in? If so that overrides it. I had villagers moving in both yesterday and two days ago, and Isabelle gave me the picnic set this morning.


----------



## Nezzy (Apr 3, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Did you have other announcements like shops opening/upgrading, or villagers moving in? If so that overrides it. I had villagers moving in both yesterday and two days ago, and Isabelle gave me the picnic set this morning.



Yes yesterday the clothing shop opened and today someone moved in, so maybe i will get it tomorrow?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2020)

I have like 8-9 so plenty atm hoping if im missing any I can fill in the blanks before I TT outta cherry-blossom season haha. even got a dupe DIY i'll be gifting my friend <3 GL all o/


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 3, 2020)

They're definitely more scarce for me so far. I have the clock and the umbrella. I hope I get more because I have way more cherry blossom petals than I know what to do with at the moment!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten a ton! My very first one was the Sakura wand and it looks pretty cool haha


----------



## pinkfawn (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten 3 now, including the one Isabelle gives, which I finally got today. I'm really hoping I'll be able to get the rest of them, I haven't found one out of a balloon since the 1st of April.


----------



## austin9880 (Apr 3, 2020)

I feel very fortunate to be able to give you this update: I have now found all of the recipes. Just finished up and got the wand recipe.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 3, 2020)

I have only a few, I like the bunny day stuff but I think it spawns too frequently. I only have the floor, the picnic set, and the branches. I want everything else!! Especially the petal pile <3


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 3, 2020)

Nezzy said:


> Yes yesterday the clothing shop opened and today someone moved in, so maybe i will get it tomorrow?



You should get it tomorrow!


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only gotten the floor recipe, ugh.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have one sakura recipe. I generally dislike doing TT extensively, but if I don't get the rest of the recipes by the time the event is over, I might TT back till I get them all.


----------



## gamergirl001 (Apr 3, 2020)

im grinding for these!! i have the picnic, pond, & umbrella!

Will be willing to trade for anything i dont have!


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only managed the one recipe at the moment (excluding Isabelle's) that was for the petal pile. I really want the whole set but I feel like I'm drowning in bunny day stuff - which isn't so bad since I like some of the bunny day things too.
I just wish they didn't make the two 'events' overlap. I'm just spending most time sitting at the beach waiting for the balloons to spawn.

One thing I have noticed and I hope this helps someone else; is that certain things are tied to certain coloured balloons. You can probably get anything from any colour of balloon, but each colour likely has a 'higher percentage of [this thing]'. For example; I'm getting bells from yellow balloons and materials from blue balloons. Checking on reddit suggests that it's not the same for everyone? I'm not sure, but that's the pattern I'm seeing at least. Take from that what you will.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 3, 2020)

I haven't gotten any either and I REALLY want the bag


----------



## cornimer (Apr 3, 2020)

I only got one - some wallpaper. Glad it's not just me, thought I was having terrible luck.

How do you get the one from Isabelle BTW? Don't remember getting it.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only gotten one so far, it's the wall ;_;


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

I only got one for the bonsai tree. I love it but I need more.
Today, I had my 10th villager also moved in and I've had move-ins the past few days so I missed out on the picnic basket recipe.
Can someone confirm if she actually gives it to you later?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 3, 2020)

i got the sakura flooring and my sister got the lamp and umbrella from shooting red balloons (might be other colours, but they dont seem to drop out of the balloons that are bunny-day coloured)


----------



## Xme (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m so sad about this, I’m not getting any and I want some soooo bad


----------



## Verecund (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only gotten the wallpaper and haven't even gotten the one from Isabelle yet, but I should hopefully be getting that one on Sunday or Monday. I've shot down loads of balloons but nearly all the non-Bunny Day ones are Bells, iron, or clay.


----------



## Faeryn (Apr 3, 2020)

Barely and I desperately want them all. xD


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 9 so far and I'm still waiting for the one from Isabelle, so many other announcements in my island lol.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten 4 so far I think. It's just rng based.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have the clock, sakura wood wallpaper, cherry blossom flooring, blossom viewing lamp, cherry blossom branches and the outdoor picnic set...which for some reason I got out of a balloon yesterday.  I thought it was locked to being given to you by Isabelle.  Other then that most of the normal balloons I'm getting are either bells or regular recipes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2020)

I've only gotten two, the picnic basket from Isabelle and a parasol. I really want more but I haven't found any in like two days 


I'm so frustrated that they had to make this easter event happen at the same time as the sakura event. I have a TON of egg furniture/clothes recipes and I honestly really don't care about them. I want sakura stuff


----------



## Sunnydere (Apr 3, 2020)

No I haven't, I'm upset


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok so at least I'm not the only one who seems to be having problems getting them :/


----------



## th8827 (Apr 3, 2020)

I got the Umbrella, Wall and Floor from Balloons and the Picnic from Isabelle.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

austin9880 said:


> I feel very fortunate to be able to give you this update: I have now found all of the recipes. Just finished up and got the wand recipe.


Cool! How long did it take you? Any extra tips?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 3, 2020)

So far I've gotten 4 cherry blossom recipes, but I got none of them on the first day. I also spent all of yesterday terraforming, so I think if you dedicate time to it you'll find them all soon enough.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 3, 2020)

I got the wand, the wood cherry blossom wall and the thing isabelle gives you.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 3, 2020)

I managed to get all 14 of them just from popping balloons.

I made a guide here on how to get them from balloons.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 3, 2020)

I just got the tree branches one and its so pretty. ITs so refreshing compared to the egg crap lol.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 3, 2020)

I have most of the DIYs (except for the cherry blossom wood wallpaper, petal flooring, and umbrella). You really have to spend a lot of time in the game shooting down any normal balloon every 10 minutes (XX:X0 PM/AM). Sometimes they will appear every 5 minutes but not always. You just have to be really persistent about it.

Also forgot to add, but balloons (for me usually so don't quote me on this) often spawn from the east coast moving west. After 5:00 PM to 6:00 PM, they start coming from the west coast moving east.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

I haven't got any yet, where do they appear?


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I haven't got any yet, where do they appear?



Regular solid colored balloons.  Red, green, blue and yellow balloons will sometimes contain a Sakura recipe in present you shoot down.  A user posted a guide they made on Page 3 of this thread with some tips and advice on getting the recipes.  I'd recommend giving it a try.  Bear in mind, if a balloon is multi-colored stripes it's strictly a Bunny Day balloon and will only contain a Bunny Day recipe or a Sky Egg.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 3, 2020)

I have five now. If there are only fourteen recipes, that's not too bad I guess. Still time.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 3, 2020)

i have not a single piece. at this point, i'm thinking it impossible for me to find any at all.


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2020)

I have the floor, petal pile, and the picnic basket (which I have no clue how I got, since I had it before Isabelle made the announcement and thus I didn't get it from her, but I also don't remember getting it from a balloon).


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

I have the entire set.


----------



## meo (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten 4 so far.
I typically just afk in a spot in my town. Because I generally feel like they spawn near-ish to where your standing so you see them in the sky. That said I generally stand around the beach on the left because they seem to start from the left most the time in my town. But at night I'll stand towards the right beach and catch them as they're leaving since there's a pond there I can farm koi fish from.

Someone noted that yellow balloons tend to drop bells and I think that's true. Green seems to drop the most recipes with red also being possible according to their post.

Edit: Yellow balloon just gave me the cherry blossom umbrella DIY so appears to be random


----------



## Zireael (Apr 3, 2020)

I have quite a few now but I'm still missing I think the picnic set, the clock, and the wand. I saw people saying that if there are no announcements on your island when you start up, Isabelle will give you either the recipe for the picnic set or the picnic set itself, I'm not sure which. So hopefully tomorrow is a quiet day for my island and I'll get the picnic set then. Honestly after today's 1.1.3 patch I feel like they balanced the balloon rates; I'm seeing regular balloons more frequently today whereas yesterday it was exceptionally rare. Not sure if I've just been luckier today though.


----------



## Fuzzcloud (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have the leaf pile, which is probably the lamest one. >__>


----------



## meo (Apr 3, 2020)

Fuzzcloud said:


> I only have the leaf pile, which is probably the lamest one. >__>


Aw, I like the petal pile. It looks really nice put around your town next to the trees. :3

For the picnic comments though, I didn't get my picnic recipe from Isabelle but I did get it from a balloon drop.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 3, 2020)

The bunny balloon comes so often I'm tire of looking up at the sky for regular balloon.  I believe I have 7 out of the total 14 items.  Got the picnic via balloon.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 3, 2020)

i have like 4-5 total, and i got them by obsessively running up and down my vertical beaches (for maximum area coverage lmao) with the sound wayyy up so i can hear any balloon noises. most of the balloons are sky eggs, but every couple is a normal balloon, which sometimes gives money or weird furniture and EVENTUALLY a cherry blossom diy recipe. just keep at it guys- we have about a week of this event left!


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i have not a single piece. at this point, i'm thinking it impossible for me to find any at all.


So it's not impossible... I've been following alitwick's guide and first you have to find the direction the balloons are coming from (in my case is the left side beach) and they appear aproximately every 5 minutes, although they sometimes skip an interval. I've been doing this for like two hours and I've only got 2 recipes so far- 1 sakura and 1 bamboo. the sakura one was on a yellow balloon and the other one on a blue balloon. I almost exclusively get yellow balloons so I guess i'm just unlucky? I leave my switch on and check every 5 minutes. Other ppl will get far better results I'm sure.

Here's the guide


----------



## sunchild (Apr 3, 2020)

i think i have about half of them, i'm missing the stone, potted trees and the lantern. i really wanted the bag and wand recipe which i managed to get.. i can live without the wallpaper and floorings, just really want all the furniture!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2020)

the first day I got maybe 5 but then the balloon glitch got in the way..


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 3, 2020)

I actually want them all, but I think I only have around four or five of the recipes. I’m kinda tired of shooting down those balloons but I don’t want to miss out on them.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have 2 left (both of the wallpapers) now and I'm probably going to do a giveaway and also have people bring materials for me to craft stuff after I get the last 2


----------



## Garrett (Apr 3, 2020)

I have seven now, not including the one that Isabelle may give you. Having this going on at the same time as the bunny stuff blows haha.


----------



## meo (Apr 3, 2020)

Up to six now. I agree. The overlap with bunny holiday really sucks lol.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

you last comenters are so lucky i'm super envious rn ;-;


----------



## Skiyoshi (Apr 3, 2020)

I just keep getting bunny day balloons... I rarely see an actual balloon these days.


----------



## meo (Apr 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> you last comenters are so lucky i'm super envious rn ;-;



I dunno about luck, I've been nonstop camping recipes. Definitely had a lot of just bells or clothes and have spent hours every day for just balloon camping lol.


Skiyoshi said:


> I just keep getting bunny day balloons... I rarely see an actual balloon these days.



The regular balloons feel like they're more on a 10 min interval while the bunny ones feel more like a 5 min interval. I recommend just camping your vertical portions of your beach as others have reported and pay attention for ever 5 min mark in time till you see a regular ballon to note 10 min intervals from.


----------



## Saga (Apr 3, 2020)

I got four the first day, zero the second day, and today it took me TWO HOURS of beach camping to get a single recipe! In the same amount of time, I got 5 or 6 more Bunny Day recipies.

OMG, I'm about ready to scream. I just want to create pretty cherry blossom furniture!


----------



## Munyo (Apr 3, 2020)

ive been playing the same day for several days, and i got 5 already. i need the lunch set from isabelle still, so i will be at 6 soon o:


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm starting to get worried. out of 10 balloons I get 9 yellow and 1 blue. This is super frustrating, is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Hanami (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes, I've gotten four so far: the branches, picnic set, wood flooring, and wand. No method or attention paid to the balloon colors. I'm just popping them as they pass by!


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

Saga said:


> I got four the first day, zero the second day, and today it took me TWO HOURS of beach camping to get a single recipe! In the same amount of time, I got 5 or 6 more Bunny Day recipies.
> 
> OMG, I'm about ready to scream. I just want to create pretty cherry blossom furniture!


I am exactly on the same boat. by any chance, do you remember if you got a lot of the same color?




Hanami said:


> Yes, I've gotten four so far: the branches, picnic set, wood flooring, and wand. No method or attention paid to the balloon colors. I'm just popping them as they pass by!


You're so lucky!!!


----------



## chocopug (Apr 3, 2020)

Zero so far here. I'm popping all the balloons I see, but nothing. Hopefully my luck will change soon~!


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 3, 2020)

I got one each for the first and second... then I got the picnic set from Isabelle when I started it up today because nobody's moved in yet (need to build my last house plot).

Then I spent a good portion of this evening just on one half of the island, and I managed to get 4 more recipes. So I'm actually doing pretty well now.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 3, 2020)

I only get like 1 per day :'(
And what do I have to do to make Isabelle give me the picnic one?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> So it's not impossible... I've been following alitwick's guide and first you have to find the direction the balloons are coming from (in my case is the left side beach) and they appear aproximately every 5 minutes, although they sometimes skip an interval. I've been doing this for like two hours and I've only got 2 recipes so far- 1 sakura and 1 bamboo. the sakura one was on a yellow balloon and the other one on a blue balloon. I almost exclusively get yellow balloons so I guess i'm just unlucky? I leave my switch on and check every 5 minutes. Other ppl will get far better results I'm sure.
> 
> Here's the guide


ah! thank you so so much! i've had awful luck, i usually get clay from my balloons hahaha


----------



## Jubby Ducks (Apr 3, 2020)

I still don't have any sakura recipes yet, but I take long breaks so maybe that's why?


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 3, 2020)

I've played 20+ hours in the last three days and I've only gotten 1 recipe! I have gotten so many sky eggs!! Urgggg this has been really frustrating!


----------



## Saga (Apr 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> I am exactly on the same boat. by any chance, do you remember if you got a lot of the same color?



I've been getting a fair mix of balloon colors, but more yellow than the other colors.


----------



## Laureline (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve gotten four in two days.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)

I just got the last one I needed, the cherry-blossom-trees wall. It was in a blue balloon


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Just got the wand!


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2020)

I've gotten a few now. One is a wall, and the other is a very pretty outdoor lantern.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 2 so far but to be honest I’ve been ignoring a lot of the balloons because they’re flying through so frequently haha.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

Mu~ said:


> I only get like 1 per day :'(
> And what do I have to do to make Isabelle give me the picnic one?


I've read around here that you have to wait for a day in which there are no announcements in the morning (no move-ins, no buildings) and she will give it to you


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have the wallpaper so far. What is the spawn rate for the egg ballons, i feel like i see one every other minute.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

marea said:


> I only have the wallpaper so far. What is the spawn rate for the egg ballons, i feel like i see one every other minute.


I've seen once every two minutes-ish as well


----------



## GreenLeaf (Apr 3, 2020)

I've got six counting isabelle's recipe
ground petals
wand
lantern
vase
umbrella

this Ignoring easter baloons and just waiting for regulars when the 4 appears on the minutes side of the clock
some recipes where also in blue (that usually contains materials) and yellow so never skipped one
at some point got also a double of the vase


----------



## NewHope (Apr 3, 2020)

Not a single one, and I spent time actively farming them today. Got gold ore, but not a DIY.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

NewHope said:


> Not a single one, and I spent time actively farming them today. Got gold ore, but not a DIY.


I'm sorry, it sucks. I felt that way, but after investing THE WHOLE DAY in this eventually my balloons started carrying recipes. I'm getting like one recipe every hour. Don't get discouraged! eventually you'll get them


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 3, 2020)

Including Isabelle’s given recipe, I have gotten the following items:


Outdoor Picnic Set
Cherry Blossom Wand
Cherry Blossom Umbrella
Cherry Blossom Pond Stone
Cherry Blossom Petal Pile
Cherry Blossom Trees Wall
Cherry Blossom Tree Branches 
Sakura Wood Flooring

I got all the items except the wand just today. I basically paraded around ground level catching the petals and bugs while checking what balloons are flying in from the coast when I hear the sound. 

This is honestly wishful thinking, but I felt like I was getting more cherry blossom recipes from catching all the petals. I didn’t pay attention to the balloon color because I felt pretty lucky to be getting recipes from most of the balloons I popped


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 3, 2020)

I got 5 yesterday but none today :/


----------



## Jhin (Apr 3, 2020)

Managed to grab 8 recipes so far, plus a dupe of the cherry blossom wand and some other random bamboo ones. Just spent the last half day getting the latter 6 - no help from Isabelle yet but people say when you have no announcements she will give you a freebie recipe? I think with another day's grind I should be able to nab everything. 

It is _very_ grindy and tedious gathering the recipes, but not hard once you get used to balloon spawning patterns and have a good route going for spotting them. People who are struggling - don't give up hope! Stick to patrolling your beaches and ignoring the easter balloons. I haven't noticed any sort of pattern with balloon colours either, I have had recipes spawn from all colours. It's not like ignoring the balloon will make another one spawn faster either, and I've gotten a nice stack of iron plus a gold nugget from them. It will take a _lot_ of hours but they are achievable.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have ten of the items, and apparently there's 14 of them.


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 3, 2020)

I got the outdoor picnic set from a balloon but I lowkey wish it was a different recipe since I know that Isabelle sends it out eventually :')
I've just been standing by the beach the whole day popping balloons,, I usually get clay or bells rip,,


----------



## Ozark (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 11/14. Missing picnic set, bonsai, and lamp... three that i really want 

Edit: haha, just got the lantern


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 3, 2020)

I had to spend the last couple of days actively hunting balloons, but I finally have everything but the wood wall and floor, which are the two I care about the least anyway. I'll still try to get them, but I needed the other ones for my bathroom.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 3, 2020)

I dont have wifi so the bunny did not come.. I did get the picnic set but I've heard nothing about sakura.. is that part of the update too??


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 3, 2020)

OK, so I started catching cherry blossom petals, and the next two balloons i got were cherry blossom recipes. Maybe it's more likely if you have cherry blossom petals in your inventory?


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 3, 2020)

Whoa whoa wait- there's other sakura recipes??!?!?

Yeah, no, I've gotten Zip(per). I've only just learned about watching balloon color for different things so I'm going to start being a little picky with what balloons I shoot down from here on. I really would LOVE some cherry blossom recipes and at the least I want to give some to my mom (she loves sakuras and just got the game) but I can't do that if they don't show up.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I dont have wifi so the bunny did not come.. I did get the picnic set but I've heard nothing about sakura.. is that part of the update too??


No one talks to you about it. You have to catch the pink petals and pop balloons in the hopes you will get recipes to craft pretty cherry blossom furniture.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 3, 2020)

Do I need to update my game for these balloons??? I do not have wifi!!! Therfore have not ever updated.. also tom nook gave me a picnic set I dont even know where isabelle is the picnic set from tom is not sakura themed  WHERES ISABELLE


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 3, 2020)

How do you get a recipe with Isabelle? I've talked to her every day and nothing.


----------



## Ozark (Apr 3, 2020)

Took a lot of sitting on the beach. Almost 4 hours, but I just finished my Cherry blossom DIYs. 14/14. Last one was the picnic set that Isabelle never gave me


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 3, 2020)

I got two recipes today while doing other things. I think it's too early to be desperately chasing the recipes.


----------



## Saga (Apr 4, 2020)

I got three more recipes today, but it took four hours of balloon popping. For me, all of my recipies have been from red balloons. The yellow ones are just giving money, and the blue only have crafting materials. I didn't get any other balloon colors today.

In three hours, I only got four red balloons (one of them was a Bunny Day recipe). This shouldn't be _this_ time-consuming, and recipes definitely shouldn't be this rare! One per hour of dedicated beach-camping and balloon popping is ridiculous.


----------



## meo (Apr 4, 2020)

Well I'm up to 10 recipes now. -___- It's been a long long long balloon hunt...
But I will say 2 of the recipes came from yellow balloons so don't discredit by color guys.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm only one away from having all 14. Probably cause I play a lot.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 4, 2020)

I have most of them now but I'm missing the lantern and bonsai which I really want.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah, the blues and yellows can be a pain, but I still managed to find seven recipes in one go. You gotta be SUPER persistent in combing the sides (east side at day,  west side at night), because sometimes the balloons will forgo the 5min pattern or be replaced by a Bunny Balloon instead (which I am getting sick of). I ran around fishing to kill the time, and catching nearby petals. I'm still down three recipes, so I'm hoping I'll get lucky tomorrow!


----------



## meo (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally finished, just want to wish everyone good luck balloon hunting!


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 4, 2020)

So sad, I’ve gotten only 1 so far!!!  (And what are eggs that people are talking about... When does that start?)


----------



## meo (Apr 4, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> So sad, I’ve gotten only 1 so far!!!  (And what are eggs that people are talking about... When does that start?)


The eggs are a part of the bunny holiday update which started April 1st and goes to April 12th. You use the eggs to craft the holiday furniture set and clothes. The cherry blossom event goes until the 10th.

Eggs can be found via water (fishing), trees (shaking them, hitting them for wood), rocks (hitting them), digging (fossils), and sky (popping colorful themed balloons. You get recipes for the bunny event from villagers, bottles, balloons, and collecting enough of each egg type.

Recipes for cherry blossom are from the normal balloons (solid colored red, blue, green, yellow).


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you!!!


----------



## kindakooky (Apr 4, 2020)

I've got the sakura wand, the stone pond with sakura petals in it and the sakura viewing lantern. Besides the picnic recipe I got from Isabelle, that's it so far. Really hope I can find some more as all the cherry blossom items look amazing and I just want it all!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 4, 2020)

I started getting them once I got all the egg recipes. Before that, I got nothing.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 4, 2020)

I have the cherry blossom wand, clock, and viewing lantern recipes.

I think I have a few more but I'm too lazy to get up and get my switch


----------



## CrestFallen (Apr 4, 2020)

I’ve gotten 6 so far, so they’re rare but definitely out there


----------



## moon_child (Apr 4, 2020)

I completed them all today. Started seriously hunting them yesterday. Just stay at the correct side of the beach where the balloons spawn from. They spawn randomly every 5 or 10 min intervals. Shoot all the normal colored ones because you’ll never know. I found green to have the highest chance of a recipe. Then red. Then blue. Then yellow. I’ve gotten some from random blues and yellows so just shoot everything. The glitch is now fixed so you can just go for it.


----------



## Crawkey (Apr 4, 2020)

For what it’s worth, I was panic-grinding for them the day before the balloon glitch patch was released and it was an incredibly slow drop rate despite focusing on it for hours, maybe 1 per hour. Can’t tell if I’m imagining it but post-patch the drop rate seems a lot better!


----------



## Circus (Apr 4, 2020)

I keep getting the bamboo recipes, which makes me wonder if I have to get all of those before I can start getting the sakura ones.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m just starting to think I’m cursed or something because out of what feels like a million solid color balloons I’ve gotten...nothing
Just a bunch of clay and a bike helmet. Great


----------



## Garrett (Apr 4, 2020)

Well, Isabelle finally got around to announcing the sakura festival. No recipe though. We're done dating.


----------



## horan (Apr 4, 2020)

I've gotten the picnic set, a cherry blossom pouchette, a pile of cherry blossoms. and the cherry blossom flooring!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

no. I'm just getting a bunch of leaf piles, tree's bounty, and ****


----------



## kkfenrir (Apr 4, 2020)

I've gotten 10/14(?) so far, though I agree the rate to collect them seems incredibly slow. I've been landscaping my island for tens of hours at a time, making sure I always had a slingshot on hand and while I've made decent progress it's still taken an incredibly long time. When I gather the entire set I plan to offer my services crafting the items for anyone who provides the materials, no extra fees! o7


----------



## pocky (Apr 4, 2020)

I still haven't gotten a single recipe and I play for several hours each day. The only regular balloons that Ive seen have been yellow ones (carrying bells) and blue ones (carrying materials)


----------



## ryanparrott01 (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been having an extremely difficult time getting any DIY recipes in general. I've been stalking the beaches but maybe only get one message bottle every few days. Balloons so far have only been bunny day ones, even if I just ignore them, or yellow ones with bells. When my villagers run up to me, so far it's only been for new reactions, and it's extremely difficult to get the 5 of them to go inside their houses and decide to craft something. I've gotten one piece of furniture from harassing a tree, but it was a vacuum. Wisp gave me flooring once and then he gave me a kettle. And I've built 5 houses and bought all the DIY sets from Nook's Cranny.

I got a bunch of my friends into the series and they're all making fun of me because they have a bunch of cool furniture and stuff, and my house pretty much only has a vacuum, an AC unit and the basic wooden furniture in it. They're like "you said you've been playing for years but your island sucks" or "You've been playing all day for the past week, how do you have such a lame island?" Honestly, even though I love the game, my bad luck is making me want to shelve it for a little while  Maybe I'm just missing something...


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 4, 2020)

i shoot down every balloon i see and i still haven't gotten any recipes


----------



## Garrett (Apr 4, 2020)

I have 9 now. I've been paying attention to the colours of the balloons and for me I'm getting yellow for bells, green for ore/clay and red for DIY recipes.


----------



## Geckozilla4 (Apr 4, 2020)

i seam to have gotten one from my first normal balloon when i log in each day but then thats it ....yes also fed up with sky eggs......


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

Here is a good guide how to farm balloons!


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/fton9w

As for me, I got all the recipes I was interested in, mainly the cherry branches, lantern and bag. I'm gonna stop hunting for the rest. they can show up if they want lol


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m getting a lot of clay. . The funny thing is I didn’t know about this bunny day so I was getting just regular balloons for 4 days. Still only 1 sakura  recipe.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally gotten all 14 items. Now I can relax.


----------



## SoSu (Apr 4, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> I’m getting a lot of clay. . The funny thing is I didn’t know about this bunny day so I was getting just regular balloons for 4 days. Still only 1 sakura  recipe.



I’m getting bells, which is better than clay, but still not what I want!


----------



## Vcloutier123 (Apr 4, 2020)

I think honestly every single one ive gotten ive gotten from balloons. I completely ignore the rainbow ones and shoot whatever color that comes. Im only missing 3 at this point


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 4, 2020)

I've got quite a few recipes and only 2(?) were from shore bottles, the rest were from balloons. I've been ignoring the bunny day balloons and only popping solids. It might also help that I'm usually on the sides of my island because my house is next to the beach, and the areas I've been working on are on the edges. I wish everyone the best of luck getting all the recipes!


----------



## ryanparrott01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Farming balloons at the shore the way the reddit post recommends has only netted me one recipe over a five hour grind session. I've been popping every balloon so that I could make as many bells as I can off the sky eggs and other materials. I'm pretty sure I just have terrible luck though. I was having a terrible time even getting the bunny day recipes, and there are people who can't seem to get rid of them. Thankfully, I at least have all of that set now. Just need to complete the other two sets...


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't gotten a single one, I mean besides the picnic basket from Isabelle. It's making me kinda sad because I feel like I'm missing out. I've been shooting down so many balloons, talking to all my villagers, finding all the messages in bottles, and nothing.


----------



## Allytria (Apr 5, 2020)

I've been farming balloons! They spawn every 5 mins at the beach so I camped there for a bit ^ ^ Only missing one recipe now!


----------



## ryanparrott01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I haven't gotten a single one, I mean besides the picnic basket from Isabelle. It's making me kinda sad because I feel like I'm missing out. I've been shooting down so many balloons, talking to all my villagers, finding all the messages in bottles, and nothing.


I feel that. Most of my friends got the entire Sakura set in a day or two. Of course, since I'm supposed to be "good" at the game because they're all just starting with the series, they refuse to help me and think my situation is hilarious. I hope you find more of the set soon!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2020)

I finished the set today, but I kept my character idle on the beach for about 8 hours. Just popped every balloon, and finished just as I was about to give up. I'm sure there's a degree of luck, but if you just pop every balloon including the egg ones that fly by, you'll eventually unlock the gold sling recipe along the way. Worth it to dedicate a night to doing it IMO. 

I recommend keeping cherry blossoms in your pocket. I don't think its confirmed but I personally found I only got the recipes when I was carrying blossoms around. Got random/bamboo recipes if I wasn't carrying them


----------



## Rosch (Apr 5, 2020)

I've popped so many balloons, I swear I can hear the swooshing floating sound even when I'm not playing. I've only gotten 4 recipes since April 1st.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 5, 2020)

All I have is the branches, umbrella, and the wand. I really want the sakura wood floor and wall and the purse.


----------

